# I am back



## JDenz (Feb 6, 2003)

I can finally come in and post agian now that I saw the last Pride I was dieing there for awhile.  Well back to work


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2003)

I didn't know you had left!


----------



## JDenz (Feb 6, 2003)

just the MMA section pretty much


----------



## Posiview (Feb 7, 2003)

> I didn't know you had left!




LOL  :boing1:

Andy


----------



## JDenz (Feb 7, 2003)

lol thanks


----------

